# my power supply is making noise



## 00ccks (May 3, 2008)

i dont know why everytime i turn on the computer it make noise
do anyone have the same problem???


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

What power supply do you have including brand name and watts? Also, how long since you have taken a can of air and pointed in there to blow the dust bunnies out of the power supply. Don't take it apart, just blow through there because that can cause noise. When done, give it a try and post back with results.


----------



## 00ccks (May 3, 2008)

i know the name of it is MJPC 300A1 and 300 watt and after i clean it, it still have some noise but not as loud.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I would guess it might be on the way out. List your specs and we can advise you as to what you need in the way of a power supply. You need to know that a 300 watt (even a great one) normally is too small for today's technology. Something you need to cinsider is that with a weak or dying power supply, if it goes out, can damage other components. Not trying to scare you on that one, but want you to know the facts on power supplies.


----------

